# Drehmomente beim V2



## XzeitgeistX (9. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Drehmomenten am V2. Das Tecbook 2010 listet auf einer  der letzten Seiten eine Art Faustregeltabelle für alle im Techbook gelisteten Bikes:

Schraubentyp -> Drehmoment           
M4  ->  4.5 - 5.5 N.m
M5  ->  5.5 - 6.5 N.m
M6  ->  9.8 - 11.7 N.m
M8  ->  22 - 24 N.m
M10 -> 30 - 35 N.m

Kann man das ohne nachzudenken auf tatsächlich alle Schrauben anwenden?  Das Dämpferlager würde danach mit 6Nm angezogen werden. Das fand ich  irgendwie sehr wenig, oder doch nicht?
Bin noch nicht so der Schrauberchef und kann die Drehmomente noch nicht so einordnen.
Danke


----------



## Mr.A (10. Mai 2012)

das passt grob schon...viel mehr verträgt eine 8.8 Schraube eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

